# I.C.R.R. Chicago - St. Louis Limited: Debut video..



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Tis done. She made her inaugrial run this morning at 11:00 am Mountain time at the Wasatch Rails train show in Salt Lake City. In attendance were Ron & Holly Senek, Manfred Diehl (Lotsasteam) and Bryan Smith... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIc8q-xCduk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iGy8I5mrVo

Enjoy.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks god Dave, high ballin'? Tell Ron/Holly hi!


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Runs and looks like a champ Dave. Nice job!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking Good Dave


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,

Looks good!! Got any still shots? What's the story?

Later,

Mark


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Here new video of Dave ICRR train set.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bryan.. very cool.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Here Manfred Diehl Accucraft Ruby Live Steam


----------

